# 1996 chevy truck 5.7 350 vortec spider injectors



## RED_RIDERTB (Feb 26, 2004)

Has anyone replaced one of these before? Are they hard to do? Does anyone have detailed instruction with pics they could share? Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's not a hard job, just have to take your time and keep your eyes open if its your first one. 

Main thing is ensuring everything is clean before installing the new spider assembly...namely the injector poppet holes in the intake. You want to clean those of all traces of carbon/varnish build up well to give the poppet O-rings a good seal.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

like b & b said, its not very hard, just pay attention and it will not be very hard. as long as your mechanically able to i dont see it being a issue. just make sure you torque everything back to spec when your done.


----------



## RED_RIDERTB (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Mark the distributor, I hold the wire harness out of the way with a bungee to the wiper arm. There is a clamp on the drivers side head holding the fuel lines, the bolt can be a bugger you will still have to tweek (bend) the lines slightly. Don't loose the o-rings on the ends of the fuel lines sometimes they come out with the line sometimes they stay in the manifold. Be sure to put in a new pressure regulator while you are in there. If you haven't done intake gaskets yet you might as well do them, they WILL go bad use Fel-Pro. Make sure you get a distributor gasket it doesn't come with the gasket set.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't think you had to remove the distributor to just take off the upper part of the intake. I would like to do this upgrade to my 98 with the 5.7L at some point.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

70monte;604241 said:


> I didn't think you had to remove the distributor to just take off the upper part of the intake.


You don't, only when pulling the lower half.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

One big key is when removing the fuel lines Make sure to notice if the plastic retainers and o ring are sticking to the lines If so u can push them back down as ur pulling the lines from the plenium If u dont notice there stuck on the lines sometimes they fall of and go missing then it is like $60 for retainers and o rings. Also lube the new oval o ring It will help bigtime with re asselmbley. It is not a hard job.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

B&B;604317 said:


> You don't, only when pulling the lower half.


Your right just have done so many intake gaskets I wasn't thinking of JUST doing injectors.


----------

